# Mk6 Rear Upgrades + Stock Caliper



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey all,

I have a '14 GLI. I'm wondering if there are any rear BBK options that utilize the stock caliper with a slightly larger rotor and carrier. 

SPM makes something similar for the fronts, but I have not been able to find anything for the rear and I'm not looking to spend $1k+ on rear brakes.

Thanks!


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

c0r3y.af said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a '14 GLI. I'm wondering if there are any rear BBK options that utilize the stock caliper with a slightly larger rotor and carrier.
> 
> ...


www.vividracing.com listed a rear rotor upgrade kit for the MK6, They listed it as Model: BUVW261-52R
and look's to be a similar upgrade like the front Kit SPM offers for the MK5/6.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

c0r3y.af said:


> Thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for.


Let us know how it goes with them. The OEM rear rotors on my 2012 TB are 286mm and
I'm sure the ones from Vivid Racing (KSport) are larger.

P.S. Found out their 13" rotor kit has 324mm rotors, but they also list a 12.75" kit. I assume their 317mm.
Both state as being applicable to the MK6 but the 13's state as being for the Golf R MK6 10-13, whereas
the 12.75's state as being for the Golf GTI MK6 10-13. 

I believe some of the GTI model years had 286mm rears (like my 2012 TB), while others are fitted with 272mm.

P.S. - Did some re-calculating and 12.75" rotors translate to 324mm's (13% larger than OEM ), whereas 
13" would equal 330mm's (15% larger than OEM).


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Was able to find out from a dealer selling VW OEM calipers on line that the left and right rear OEM
Part #'s are - 5K0615423A and 5K0615424A, respectively. These show as being the same on:
2013 GTI
2013 Jetta
2012 Turbo Beetle
2012 GTI
2012 Jetta
2011 GTI
2010 GTI


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Bad news just received via email from 'Vivid Racing'. They stated that KSport is no longer offering
the rear rotor upgrade kits and that only 'expensive' big brake kits are being offered by them.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies. I got the same response from Vivid, unfortunately. Guess I'll be looking elsewhere and doing some further research. Appreciate your time. :beer:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

c0r3y.af said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. I got the same response from Vivid, unfortunately. Guess I'll be looking elsewhere and doing some further research. Appreciate your time. :beer:


The key is getting a carrier that can be adapted to the OEM calipers. Will keep searching and let you know
if anything develops.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> The key is getting a carrier that can be adapted to the OEM calipers. Will keep searching and let you know
> if anything develops.


If there's nothing out there, I wonder how hard it would be to get someone to custom fab a carrier bracket? I would imagine I could use any diameter rotor as long as it's 5x112 and 10mm wide, it's just a matter of finding a bracket.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

c0r3y.af said:


> If there's nothing out there, I wonder how hard it would be to get someone to custom fab a carrier bracket? I would imagine I could use any diameter rotor as long as it's 5x112 and 10mm wide, it's just a matter of finding a bracket.


If the bracket is going to be able to be used for the range of years covering the MK6, there is a slight
variance that would come into play. My 2012 Turbo Beetle is 286 X 12, which is similar to the 2010
MK6, but some of the cars like the 2011 GTI are 272 X 10. We all 'however' share the same OEM rear
calipers covering 2010 thru 2013.....and possibly 2014 as well.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Asked KSport if they discontinued the kits due to weak sales or a fitment problem?
Was told it was weak sales.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Found this company - WP Pro North America - www.wpprobrakes.com and noted the following info:

Part # VW05RRPF-17 - For VW MK5/6 - Rear Axle - Rotor Size 322X12/46 - Utilizies OEM Caliper - $900

Was informed from their [email protected] department that the above set-up has been tested on
only MK5 and MK6 GTI, but they were unsure if it is the same ones as North America Jetta and Beetle. 
Personally, I don't see why it wouldn't fit my 2012 Turbo Beetle since I have, already, incorporated many
MK6 parts into the car, including the SPM Front Rotor Upgrade Kit that also allows using the OEM Calipers.

If necessary, the 'sales' section above will forward a form that asks to check seven fitment categories:
A - pcd =?
B - hub diameter = ?
C - bolt centres = ?
D - hub centre to bolt centres = ?
E - hub centre to bolt centres = ? (looks to be a repeat of D)
F - knuckle bolt size = ?
G - hub face to bolt face = ?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice find. I'll get in touch with them and try to verify fitment. $900 is a bit more than I was hoping to spend for the rear, however.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

c0r3y.af said:


> Nice find. I'll get in touch with them and try to verify fitment. $900 is a bit more than I was hoping to spend for the rear, however.


Mentioned the upgrade (we're looking for) to Ryan (Hyde16) who does all those elaborate reports on
numerous upgraded parts he installs in his car. He has a 2011 GTI. He said what many decide doing for
the rears is upgrading to the 2012 Golf R rear set-up. The calipers (left and right) are $188.14 each
from www.vwpartsdepartment.com and I did find where www.urotuning.com offers a set of two rear
rotors (310X22) from EBC (Ultimax slotted rotors - Part # USR7422) @ $370.99 (two rotors).
They also listed a pair of rear EBC Ultimax Brake Pads (Part #UD1108) for $60. That would bring the total
cost up to - $807.27 . Would probably have to have the calipers painted red, since I think they come in either
silver or black, and whereas these '310X22' rotors are a bit different in size from WP Pro Brakes (322X12/46),
the Golf R calipers would be an upgrade to our OEM ones using carriers. Not sure what else might come into
play concerning the Golf R's set-up, if anything?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Another great piece of info - thank you. My concern would be with sourcing the appropriate carrier brackets as I haven not been able to find them individually. Are those provided along with the calipers? I also found that ECSTuning offers their GEOMET-coated slotted rotors in 310x22 for $179 with free shipping, which would be a nice cost-saving alternative and would bring the total down to around $615 - a very reasonable price point.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I sent off a message to www.vwpartsdepartment.com and asked if the Golf R calipers come complete or
are the carriers extra? Also asked if they were available in red, mentioning that I have only seen them in
the silver metal and in black. My rear rotors are 286 X 12 and I noticed that the ECS and EBC ones are
both 22mm (actually 310 X 22), whereas the ones WP Pro Brakes offer are also 12mm (actually 322 X 12/46).
If the ECS 'slotted' Geomet ones, and the EBC'slotted' Ultimax have 10mm more depth than mine, and 
probably yours as well, would that be something of importance to note concerning room for fitment? If so,
I would then want the lower depth ones. The ET on my wheels are 45, whereas the OEM wheels were 48.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

c0r3y.af said:


> Another great piece of info - thank you. My concern would be with sourcing the appropriate carrier brackets as I haven not been able to find them individually. Are those provided along with the calipers? I also found that ECSTuning offers their GEOMET-coated slotted rotors in 310x22 for $179 with free shipping, which would be a nice cost-saving alternative and would bring the total down to around $615 - a very reasonable price point.


My steel braided brake hoses didn't need to be replaced when I added the SPM Front Rotor Upgrade Kit. Would
have to find out if the same holds true for the rears since both the front and rear rotors would be going up
about 10%in size. I would think they wouldn't need to be replaced for longer ones.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Went to www.volkswagenoempartsonline.com and was able to see an 'item by item' listing for all
the parts concerning the Golf R rear upgrade. First off, the caliper mounts are not included in the
price listing for the calipers and were listed here for $269.96 ($134.98 each). Their brake hoses were
$17.11 each ($34.22 Total) and brake lines $36.89 each ($73.78 Total). Don't know if the following
would also be needed, 2 ABS Sensor Wires at $64.87 each, and 2 speed sensors at $99.34 each, but
even if they aren't, the cost has already ballooned up with, I'm assuming, about 3-4 hours of labor for
installation. The Golf R brake pads were listed @ $57. Bleeding the brakes and new fluid would also be
additional labor.

WP Pro Brakes got back to me concerning their $900 kit, which has larger rear rotors, and they stated that
the factory length (MK5/6) existing brake hoses can be continued to be used. No bleeding is necessary,
since the calipers are never disconnected. You just remove the calipers and install new brackets, along with 
the new rotors. Procedure is similar to just changing the rotors. Their $900 price look's to be the way to go,
in my opinion, when all things are considered. Also keep in mind that I don't know of anyone else offering
such an upgrade now that KSport discontinued their kit.

Also: Found out the rotors are solid disc, while the hat is T6061 Forged Alloy. It has a true floating design, unlike
others out there where they are just 2 pieces but not floating. They are very involved in VWRacing with 
MK5/6 cars. They are offered in 'drilled' but will do a special order for 'slotted' if at least two sets are ordered
at the same time. Individual 'slotted' orders would cost an extra $150.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Ordered the MK5/6 Rear Rotor Upgrade Kit from WP Pro Racing in Canada. They are set up in
two pricings, one for individual orders (like mine) and then with a $150 discount for orders of
10 sets or more. There is no difference in price if you want either their standard set-up 'drilled' 
rotors or 'plain' rotors. They can do their variation of 'slotted' (half moon shaped slots) rotors but
those are listed as costing an additional $150 for individual orders. 

Note: My cost for the set of their 'Plain' ones was $900 + $90 shipping = $990 (No tax to U.S.)
As stated, individual orders for either 'Plain' or 'drilled' are same as above. 'Slotted' would cost 
you an another $150 in addition to the above price. 

'Delivered to U.S.' price would drop to $840, but there would have to be a 10 set order placed. Note:
The kit has been extensively race-tested on MK5/6 GTI cars for VWRacing and are able to fit the 2012-14
Turbo Beetles, 2012-13 Jetta, and all 2010-13 GTI's using their caliper spacers (carriers) with the OEM
calipers. I was further told that they were able to utilize the existing OEM size brake hoses and therefore
require no bleeding of the brakes or change of brake hose lengths to insure a quick installation.

They are larger than the rear rotors on the Golf R (322mm vs 310mm), and their depth are 12mm
which is 'at' or 'close to' the rotor depth of the cars listed above for needed clearance concerning wheels.
Wheel size is stated at having to be a minimum of 17". They are not solid rotors but a two-piece assembly.

Was further told that concerning the kit, which they've sold several dozen of over the years, there has never
been an issue and this includes no issues regarding VWRacing cars using them for multiple years. Some folks,
he reported, who are installing them on different cars, may need to adjust the parking brake cable due to
pushing the calipers further out but that was only found to be the case once or twice from purchasers of the
kit. 

With my car already being fitted with a similar 'rotor upgrade' kit that also allows using the original OEM
Calipers, as WP Pro's does, my 'front to rear' set-up will be '345mm to 322mm', making for a more substantial
one than my original '312mm to 286mm' set-up. 

Because I want the 'plain' rotors, shipping won't be available until mid-May. I should have them in the car
shortly thereafter.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you again for the info. Please keep me posted and let me know how you like the kit. I won't be making a purchase until sometime mid-summer so until then I'm just trying to gather up as much info as possible.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

c0r3y.af said:


> Thank you again for the info. Please keep me posted and let me know how you like the kit. I won't be making a purchase until sometime mid-summer so until then I'm just trying to gather up as much info as possible.


will do :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> will do :thumbup:


Went about installing the 'WPPRO Rear Rotor Upgrade Kit' yesterday. However, there was a problem 
with regard to the clearance my caliper bracket needed. My rears are 286X12, whereas the WP's are
322X12. After attaching the 'carrier like' mount they supplied, more clearance inside the lower ledge
of the bracket was needed. Went through an extensive amount of filing from the ends, going inward
about a 1/2 inch, and increased interior depth as much as possible. Was limited due to the spring that
runs directly under the area we had to work on which left us with still something else needed to get a
proper rotor seating in the bracket. Was able to get a few more mm's by making both holes on each
bracket larger. After drilling, attachment of the needed bolts allowed adjustment of the height and the
rotor was 'finally' able to sit properly.

Have informed 'WP' that they would have to either reduce the 322mm rotor slightly in order to properly
seat themselves in the caliper bracket......or re-design the carrier-like-mount that is included to allow
using the OEM caliper on the larger rotor. The kit is supposed to be for MK5/6 cars, much like the front
upgrade kit that SPM offers that are also for MK5/6 cars and were a perfect fit for my 2012 Turbo Beetle.
The TB had 312mm front rotors that SPM 'upped' to 345mm by using their caliper carrier-mounts and that
install went smooth as silk. 

Sent a photo of my TB's rear caliper to 'WP' and will 'hopefully' find out this coming week why the front ones
for MK5/6/Turbo Beetle cars fit without a problem, using SPM's kit, but 'WP's' rear ones didn't without extensive
modification? Stay tuned !


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Updating the WPPro Kit information:

Was told that the original adapters I received were not for current MK6 cars with my caliper brackets.
In addition to my 2012 Turbo Beetle, other cars I found listed with my brackets are:
GTI - 2010, 11, 12 & 13
GLI - 2012, 13 

There may be others that have the same brackets which I found listed as VW Part # 5K0615425A
The actual VW calipers in my car are listed as (Left Rear) VW Part # 5K0615423A and (Right Rear)
VW Part # 5K0615424A

WPPro acknowledges that their original listing were for older model cars and therefore they wouldn't allow
the above mentioned 'later year' MK6 cars to use them without modifications. They have assured me that
they will modify their adapters so that the added height needed in them will allow their 322 X 12 rotors
to compliment all cars with the earlier mentioned brackets/calipers.

I can only attest to the fact that after modifying the bracket/adapter height, coupled with filing down the
lower sections on the bracket, I finally was able to attain a proper fitment. I assume that future purchasers
of the kit will get an 'easy inststallation' set-up but I cannot state that as fact that since I didn't have the new 
adaptors for my install. 

Anyone interested should contact (via email) [email protected] (Mr. Sam Yeh) and have him assure
you that your MK6 car won't have a problem with fitment. You should also note that the rotors are available
in 'Drilled', 'Curved Slotted', and 'Plain Solid' forms. He can supply photos of them if you ask him to.

There are no others out there offering a rear upgrade rotor kit that I know of. As I've stated previously,
SPM has an 'easy install' upgrade kit for the fronts that are 345 mm. I had them installed a few months ago
and they are an excellent way to increase your front rotor size substantially while using your OEM calipers.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

WP Pro Brakes is waiting for arrival of adaptors that will allow them to coordinate the OEM brackets (carrier
mounts) to their large rear rotors for our late model GTI's, GLI's and Turbo Beetles. Have asked them to
send me the 'corrected design' adaptors and 'hopefully' a new set of the OEM brackets since I have modified
mine to connect to their previous design adaptors. Once I have them 'in hand', it will be no problem (I hope)
for me to verify an easy install, much like the SPM's I have on the front of my 2012 Turbo Beetle.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Have not as yet received the new adaptors that are being designed with the oem rear caliper carrier
set-up in my 2012 Turbo Beetle. As I've stated, other cars using the same rear calipers and carriers
are GTI - 2010, 11, 12, 13 (I assume the 14's as well)
GLI - 2012, 13 (I assume the 14's as well)
T. Beetle - 2012, 13, 14.

After doing my own filing down (shaving) of my carriers, including finding proper metal washers to keep
the rotors centered, I was able to rid myself of the slight 'rubbing' sound but it required a few more shavings
of the carriers which required removing them from the rotors to accomplish. All is well now and I am not
experiencing any rubbing sounds. 

All this modifying of the carriers should no longer be required if WP Pro Brakes makes sure the new, modified
adaptors for their 322 X 12 rotors have been tested 'in house' using the VW OEM calipers and carriers to insure
custom fitment to their rear rotors.


----------



## The_GReekster (Nov 19, 2012)

any news or follow ups on the bracket issue?


----------

